# Signs Of The Coming Collapse



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know if this thread will take on a life but I thought that it may be useful to have a place to post things that are observed or experienced that may be a signals or indicators that the economy is on its final dive.

Things like gas hitting record highs, food items becoming too expensive to purchase(like peanut butter) or even the "Homer Buckets" disappearing from the Home Depot Stores.

Instead of navigating through the entire site picking up a post here or a "tid bit" there. Having a "one stop shop" for signs of the collapse may prove interesting and useful.

Anyone care to put in their $.02 worth on this idea.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

how about some of the food stamps recipients so desparetr to buy a 69cent drink and have a 0 balance,for now they are begging for enough money to get caffiene before the monthly balance is added on. i do not feel sorry for the ones that can get out and work[trust me i see a lot of these] but the older folks i just have to help out if i can.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't believe America is in trouble, I heard Bernanke a few days ago and Obama just last night and they both said things are moving in the right dirrection, then they put down their crack pipes and signed off.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

War on Iran is going to be the known decider this year.

Price inflation is always the first indicator, but it's commonly just a false indicator. It's too volatile to time it on single items like gas. Fuel prices are going up right at the time weather is breaking in much of the country is ready to start moving for the spring upticks in the economy: building starts and etc.. After you watch the unemployment announcements, wait a week to follow up to see if they adjust it to the worse. They were doing this up to November or so. Six states didn't get reported one month, until the next week.

This is an election year. Iran and Israel are at each other's throats but Obama has to be re-elected. Timing an attack has to be done so it benefits or does the least damage to the campaign. What do you people think the Obama approach is going to be for war on Iran. I think they have to go by Israel's timing (June was it?) or it's too late.

What do you think for the Obama admin for timing a war on Iran? Will they do it?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I can't believe America is in trouble, I heard Bernanke a few days ago and Obama just last night and they both said things are moving in the right dirrection, then they put down their crack pipes and signed off.


They're not high or crazy. They know EXACTLY what they're doing. That's why they're doing it. They want to create a disaster big enough to bring about a one-world government.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the early rise of tornadoes and the number of them. I think that most of the southern weather will come across the southern New Mexico, Arizona and Texas. that would mean lots of hot dry days again this year. hope I am wrong.


----------



## cocoa (Mar 4, 2012)

BillS said:


> They're not high or crazy. They know EXACTLY what they're doing. That's why they're doing it. They want to create a disaster big enough to bring about a one-world government.


I would agree 100%


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I think both parties are to blame. The Republicans want a corporate theocracy that will allow them to socially control the nation while poisoning our natural resources and the Dems have no spine to speak of. All of the politicians are owned by their corporate masters. This is why we need to be food independent from corporations like Con Agra and Monsanto. We need to relearn skills like metallurgy and smithing, building and growing/ preserving in ecologically sustainable ways.
I don't like party politics at all. Since Citizens United, the average person like you or me CANNOT expect to run in a campaign to change things without selling ourselves to corporate "donor/slavers".

Anyway to not make this a political argument. The path we have been heading down for the past 50 years is unsustainable. We've poisoned our water, our air, our soils. The rates of cancers have skyrocketed. Population grows unchecked and the demand for what dwindling resources we do have grows exponentially every year. We need to change our ways before we wake up one day to a barren wasteland fighting for the scraps of whats left over like animals.


----------



## Listmaker (Feb 24, 2012)

*Obama*



tenOC said:


> War on Iran is going to be the known decider this year.
> 
> Price inflation is always the first indicator, but it's commonly just a false indicator. It's too volatile to time it on single items like gas. Fuel prices are going up right at the time weather is breaking in much of the country is ready to start moving for the spring upticks in the economy: building starts and etc.. After you watch the unemployment announcements, wait a week to follow up to see if they adjust it to the worse. They were doing this up to November or so. Six states didn't get reported one month, until the next week.
> 
> ...


Saw our fearless leader on TV today and evidently, Israel says it won't attack Iran until after the November elections. Looks l like your question on timing was answered today.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't anyone ever believe that Israel will time their Iran attack to Obummer's schedule. They will do it when the results serve them best because they know Obummer is not their friend. Left to Obummer he would allow Iran to nuke Israel back to the stone age.

What I think will happen is an occurance that will allow Obummer to invoke martial law, making himself President for life or until the end of the emergency, whichever comes first. How many people in this country would revolt against that? I would imagine a few, and they would quickly go the way of the Syrians in Homs.

My daughter likes to think the military, led by the generals, would not allow that to happen. I tell her any pushback by the military does not come from the generals, but from O-5's and below. I don't think the military would do any pushback against the CIC.

I mentioned this in another thread, that local supermarkets in this area are starting to sell food in case lots, and are selling a lot of cases. To me, the population beginning to stock up on foodstuffs is a warning sign I won't ignore.

I worked in the coal mines all my life, and any oldtimer will tell you when the gob rats leave the mining section, you would be wise to follow them. The signs are here, we just need the incident that will light the fuse.

I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

the stock market fundamentals are way out of whack. euro is on shaky ground. China is building ghost cities to keep their GDP up. Gas prices are going through the stratosphere. Peak oil is becoming more and more obvious... 

But as I've said many times, it will be the black swan event that gets us.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree that Israel will attack when it's best for them, or not too late according to them. But what they really want is for us to do it for them. I don't know that they can hold back the opinion that the military action would be the cause for the pain at the pump in America. The timing is what is troublesome. They've stated that July is the absolute deadline and now they're backing off until after Nov? Hmm, be on the look out for something like a terrorist attack to accelerate the time lime before the election.

Something people haven't heard which is causing the frosty relationship between the USA and Israel is what was recently made public. They were caught posing as CIA officials and paying Muslim extremist/terrorist organizations to commit violent acts in Pakistan and Iran. They were doing it during Bush's administration and even in London. That's right, paying terrorists and Islamic radical groups (Jundallah) to attack in Pakistan and Iran. Remember The Pakistani leader saying the USA was behind some of the violence there?
http://www.dogpile.com/search/web?q=israel+posing+as+CIA


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

ContinualHarvest said:


> *I think both parties are to blame.* The Republicans want a corporate theocracy that will allow them to socially control the nation while poisoning our natural resources and the Dems have no spine to speak of. All of the politicians are owned by their corporate masters. This is why we need to be food independent from corporations like Con Agra and Monsanto. We need to relearn skills like metallurgy and smithing, building and growing/ preserving in ecologically sustainable ways.
> I don't like party politics at all. Since Citizens United, the average person like you or me CANNOT expect to run in a campaign to change things without selling ourselves to corporate "donor/slavers".
> 
> Anyway to not make this a political argument. The path we have been heading down for the past 50 years is unsustainable. We've poisoned our water, our air, our soils. The rates of cancers have skyrocketed. Population grows unchecked and the demand for what dwindling resources we do have grows exponentially every year. We need to change our ways before we wake up one day to a barren wasteland fighting for the scraps of whats left over like animals.


 we could blame both parties but in reality, it is the voters fault, we kept on voting the same lifers back in office and let them vote in laws that we didn't like, The Patroit Act, The New Defence Bill and many other laws leading up to the final nails in our coffins,. we need a complete turn around with term limits. I know we have term limits with the vote, but when people are brain dead and living on entitlements, we need laws to controll their vote.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> I can't believe America is in trouble, I heard Bernanke a few days ago and Obama just last night and they both said things are moving in the right dirrection, then they put down their crack pipes and signed off.


You'd think they are be smoking something, then again they have become very good wool pullers, scary thing is under all the wool there is some pretty bad wolves so heartless they wouldn't give a second thought to eating their own.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The problem with term limits is that the same staffers and bureaucrats stay in the system. They're life long employees and those are the people who steer the elected officials. That's why nothing ever changes in DC. The only solution is to remove the power from the government and put it back into the hands of the people.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I listened to Lindsey Williams a month or two ago when he said that the "elites" have the attack on Iran planned for the fall of '12 and provided his evidence for it. I feel confident that an attack will happen. When it does, one thing is for certain - we won't be buying much gasoline because we won't be able to afford it. $5 a gal. will seem like a bargain! What no one knows is how an attack might cascade into a much larger conflict. Both Russia and China have declared they will get involved. We will already be involved. Iran is certain to hit our forces in the Gulf in any counter-attack. I just hope no carrier battle group is penned up inside the Persian Gulf when it happens. 

Local governments hereabouts are really beginning to feel the economic strain. Costs of providing services are way up while revenues are at best flat. All sorts of ingenious "fees" are being discussed that are designed to improve revenue. ("Fee" is now the new word that replaced "tax", as if we are too stupid to know its one and the same)

Aside from fuel, food is beginning to rise in cost, as we already know. Even the dimwitted sees it. We stopped buying seafood some time ago due to its inflated cost. Lately it seems that many cuts of beef are also off our menu. I still buy some cheaper cuts, including ground beef, but I don't know for how much longer. Name brands are a thing of the past for us, seeking store brands instead, and then when they are on sale. Chicken and pork still seem to be a bargain if you shop around.

The shadow government Obama has in place has made the Congress irrelevant. So, to, is our Constitution, as indicated with passage of the NDAA and overt activities by DHS, ATF, and the FBI, to name a few. For the first time in our history, the apparatus is in place for a tyrannical federal government to shut down this representative republic and replace it with tight federal controls... and we can't seem to do a damn thing about it. One one ingredient is missing.... an excuse for implementation. I think it will be chaos in the streets... either economically fueled, terrorist attacks within the country, maybe as a result of Iran being hit, or from some contrived false flag that results in the population (or, at least what the media misleads up to believe is the whole population) screaming for the feds to "do something".


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tenOC said:


> The problem with term limits is that the same staffers and bureaucrats stay in the system. They're life long employees and those are the people who steer the elected officials. That's why nothing ever changes in DC. The only solution is to remove the power from the government and put it back into the hands of the people.


 damn good point, I never gave it a thought.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Burglaries are on the rise in our area. In the last 2-3 weeks we have seen a marked increase in home break-ins. A couple guys have been caught and items recovered but it hasn't stopped. And it's not in the "big city." It's in the smaller towns, boroughs and subdivisions. Always electronics and jewelry; things that can be sold for quick cash.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

In our area there's been a big problem with people stealing anything that can be turned in for scrap metal. Urns in graveyards are all gone, and vacant homes are guaranteed to lose any copper piping.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its interesting that flights that crash have more than twice as many people missing the flight as compared to a normal flight. People are more tuned in subconsciously to danger ahead than they really believe and that is why a lot of us are here. How many are new to this lifestyle?? I know I am. How many of us feel a strong tug to prepare and not really sure what caused it or why the sudden urgency? I believe it comes from God. He has always warned his people and spoke to their spirit. We feel a shift coming with a sense of urgency that we can no longer ignore. Animals sense danger because their lives depend on it....... and I believe we do too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The economy.
The EU situation.
Iran, and gas prices affecting the price of everything else. I will assume at least $4.50 by summer. Good times! Being willing to accept anything other than the dollar for oil, Iran has guaranteed itself an attack. Guaranteed.

I like term limits, although in principle I am against em. If we elected someone who was decent (laughable) that person should be allowed to run forever. This of course assumes the systems not rigged, so therefore I am all for em.
Of course there is no difference in the parties, thats the first step, making everyone realize it.
GWB=Obama=Romney=Newt


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

. If this is true then wouldn't it be hi treason.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dude,what hasn't he done that WASN'T TREASON?

OMG the noob that did it could have merged his layers in free ware like gimp! good thing the enemy is a bunch of incompetents or there would truly be no hope.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Why hasn't congress started a verifucation of process. Or atleast a investigation or a panel? Somewere I remember reading something that said if you have the ability to do something about a problem then you have the responsibility to do it. Preaty sure its in the good old constitution somewere.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Signs of the coming collapse? I think that they're everywhere but most people aren't recognizing them accurately.

If the US is to keep the promises it made for SS and Medicare, promises that currently amount to something on the order of $80 trillion, then the Feds will have to raise taxes on everybody, not just the rich, and raise them to a point where people are paying maybe twice what they're paying now and people won't see ANY additional benefit from that. That won't happen because it will impoverish young people and low income people and they won't put up with it so that old people can get medical care.

However, old people don't want to go into old age with medical coverage which is a shambles so they'll organize and vote like we've never seen before and if past is prologue then they'll outmaneuver young and poor people. 

What happens when you try to squeeze blood out of a stone? 

Secondly, we have to overlay income differences between the generations. The present retiring generation and the next retiring generation is coming from positions where they were paid better over the course of their lives than the generations that are following them, the generations that are supposed to pay for their care during their retirement. You can't expect an engineer or a physician to retire and have their retirement financed by a construction worker and a janitor. The reverse could work, certainly, but not the scenario I've detailed.

Thirdly, America is browning. Overlay race on the situation. Old white people having their retirements paid for by young brown people. Old white people outvoting the young brown people and demanding that their benefits not be cut and forcing burdensome taxes on young people, thus preventing them from building their asset bases and starting their own families.

Fourthly, progress in society develops when there are more new people entering the workforce who add more economic value than they consume compared to new people entering the workforce who consume more social services than they add economic value through their work. We're going in the opposite direction, especially with immigration. Think about it - why are we still admitting a million new immigrants per year during this recession? Are there so many jobs begging for workers that we need to import a million every year?

The ingredients are all here in the present. Think of a pressure cooker - add ingredients to make a soup and close the pressure cooker lid. Now start increasing the heat and just let the pressure build. At some point the pressure cooker can't contain the pressure and the pressure cooker explodes. The pressure cooker in this case is American society. The ingredients are already all in the pot and the heat is ramping ever upwards. There is no way to stop adding heat to the system without destroying the system.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had the tube on Fox News while I was making my coffee his morning and was only half listening to what was going on, more concerned about the coffee.

I heard that somewhere, government officials of some kind were monitoring gas stations to prevent price gouging. I left the station on the channel in hopes of hearing a repeat of the story but it didn't happen.

I thought this was a little odd this early in the gas price game. Did anyone else hear this news clip? If so what was the full story?

I would expect this if/when gas rose above the $4.00 mark but not at this time.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Gas is at 4.20 for regular at the cheap stations here...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Rachel said:


> Gas is at 4.20 for regular at the cheap stations here...


$4.20 a gallon? tell me where "here" is and I will stay away! It(regular) is still only about $3.79 a gallon here in North Texas, west of the Dallas/Ft Worth area.

The prediction of $6.00 to $8.00 a gallon by Memorial Day may well come true.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> Its interesting that flights that crash have more than twice as many people missing the flight as compared to a normal flight. People are more tuned in subconsciously to danger ahead than they really believe and that is why a lot of us are here. How many are new to this lifestyle?? I know I am. How many of us feel a strong tug to prepare and not really sure what caused it or why the sudden urgency? I believe it comes from God. He has always warned his people and spoke to their spirit. We feel a shift coming with a sense of urgency that we can no longer ignore. Animals sense danger because their lives depend on it....... and I believe we do too.


There is definitely a sense of foreboding, some of it I'm sure is of the spirit and some comes from paying attention to the things going on around us. My wife and I have been studying economics for better than ten years and what we have seen should be enough to scare the pants off of anyone with common (more like uncommon) sense. Debt to GDP ratio at nearly 103%, trillions of dollars of debt with no thought or plan of how it can be paid for other than to print more money and throw at the problem. A government Ponsi scheme that makes Burney Maddoff look like a piker. All the while people still believe in "Hope and Change We Can Believe In." Meanwhile the same crooks that ran the Treasury and the Federal Reserve under previous presidents are still there or at some other cabinet position instead of being in prison where they should be. Yeah, I get that feeling of what is called waiting for the other shoe to drop, which is just a polite way of saying when's the Sh*t going to hit the fan because it sure seems like it should have by now.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

IMO things are going down fast. If things really go south in the mid-east then oil could hit $400+ a barrel. then food and other cost will also skyrocket. I am so convinced it will hit real soon I am converting some of my cash reserves to other more tangable items like food stuffs etc


----------

